# hammond transformer



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It'll work just fine in reverse. Simply connect 208 3ph to X1,X2,and X3. There's no need to connect anything to X0. You can connect the 208 neutral to it if you want, but it's not needed. 

The xfmer doesn't care if it's being fed by a delta or a wye, it only sees phase to phase voltage. 

The voltage on H1, H2, and H3 will be according to the tap setting, and the actual 208 input. 

The high side (now the output) is isolated, and a neutral cannot be used here. It's straight 3 phase 3 wire. I'd recommend grounding one of them, usually B phase.


----------

